# First shot at snakewood



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 22, 2019)

Well after everything I've heard about snakewood, I decided to try my hand at it. Went very slow on drilling, turning and sanding. This stuff cuts like butter. I just hope it doesn't crack later on.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 22, 2019)

The finish needs some work on it. Just noticed that in the picture.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2019)

Good luck! 

I thought I was 1/2 for success with Snakewood - one of my first couple dozen pens was made with it and within a month had two giant cracks the whole length. I eventually tried again, with a two piece capped pen. I checked it the other day and, after 3 1/2 years, there are two small cracks running the length of the cap portion.  That one was so nice and was probably one of the best finishes I ever achieved on a pen... But, I'll still use it. If need be, I may have to refinish it - or even do some fill in - at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the vote of confidence there Matt!


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence there Matt!



When it comes to snakewood, there is only one thing I have become confident of. Cracks. 

(Going to be bummed about that second pen for a long while. It was one of my favorites...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2019)

I love to hate the stuff. But It looks great finished. Nice job...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 23, 2019)

SNAKEWOOD!! 
I can hear it cracking from here.

Les


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2019)

Nooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 25, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nooooooooooo!!!!!!


Well has it cracked yet? That’s one Wood I refuse to use lol


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2019)

You got me wondering. Just went and got it and.......











NOPE!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2019)

Give it a minute.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2019)

Noooooo.

Hopefully this might be one of the very few that doesn't. Fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah, I thought that too. And thought that for 3 1/2 years - until the other day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2019)

Well heck. What's the use to have this stuff then? Beautiful wood but it ain't worth keeping.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well heck. What's the use to have this stuff then? Beautiful wood but it ain't worth keeping.



Send it all to me. I'll fix em up....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 25, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well heck. What's the use to have this stuff then? Beautiful wood but it ain't worth keeping.


The other use for it is to sell it to someone who doesn't know about its tendencies. Hearne gets big money for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Send it all to me. I'll fix em up....


I think I saw your "fixing" of this stuff!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I think I saw your "fixing" of this stuff!



Uh...that was, uhm....

I don't know what you're talking about.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I think I saw your "fixing" of this stuff!



The secret to it not cracking is to keep it in the Shop wrapped in LFRB..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey Eric... Did it crack yet?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, how about now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

